# [Review] Scythe Katana 3 im PCGHX-Check



## xTc (10. Mai 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhalt*

Dies ist ein interaktives Inhaltsverzeichnis. Die einzelnen Menüpunkte lassen sich anklicken und Ihr gelangt sofort zum gewünschen Punkt. Weiterhin befindet sich unter jedem Abschnitt ein "Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"-Button, mitdem Ihr direkt zum Inhaltsverzeichnis zurückkommt. Die Bilder lassen sich auf Wunsch auch vergrößern. Hierzu ist lediglich ein Klick auf das gewünschte Bild nötig.​
*Danksagung*
*Einleitung*
*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*
*Impressionen*
*Spezifikationen*
*Montage*
*Testsystem*
*Kühlleistung*
........*Einleitung*
........*Testszenario*
........*Standardlüfter*
........*1x Referenzlüfter*
*Lautstärke*
*Fazit*
*Links*
*Danksagung*​
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  

An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei Scythe bedanken, die mir ein Exemplar des Katana 3 für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Einleitung*​
Gerade diejenigen, die sich so günstig wie möglich ein neues System aufbauen, verzichten meistens aus Kostengründen auf einen alternativen Kühler. Das Resultat dieser „Sparaktion“ mündet früher oder später in Frust. Grund: der Boxed-Kühler aktueller Prozessoren kühlt diese zwar ausreichend, ist aber unter Umständen tierisch laut. An Overclocking ist zum Teil auch nicht zu denken. Abhilfe schafft der „Katana 3“ von Scythe. Mit „Katana 3“ hat Scythe eine günstige und deutlich bessere Alternative zu Boxed-Kühlern im Portfolio. Was der Kühler taugt, soll der folgende Test zeigen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Verpackung & Lieferumfang*​
Die Verpackung des „Katana 3“ ist im Scythe typischem Design gehalten. Auf der Vorderseite ist ein Abbild des Kühlers und die unterstützen Sockel abgedruckt. Weiterhin druckt Scythe einige Features des „Katana 3“ ab. Dazu gehören z.B. Struktur der Heatpipes und die universelle und flexible Befestigung. Auf dem Deckel der Verpackung sind die einzelnen Befestigungsklammern für die unterschiedlichen Sockel abgebildet. Neben einigen Produktdetails wie z.B. den Abmessungen des Kühlers oder des Gewichtes, druckt Scythe auf der Rückseite auch einige Montagehinweise ab.
Der Lieferumfang enthält neben einer Montageanleitung auch eine kleine Tüte Wärmeleitpaste. Damit der Kühler auch auf möglichst vielen Systemen verbaut werden kann, liegen drei Paar unterschiedliche Halteklammern bei. Bei Sockel 775/1156/1366-Systemen kommen die gleichen Halteklammern zum Einsatz, da diese variabel sind.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Impressionen*​
Wie auch schon beim „Kama Angle“ beweist Scythe in Sachen Bauform bei „Katana 3“ mal wieder Mut zur Lücke. Anstatt auf einen normalen Tower-Kühler zu setzten, verpasst Scythe dem „Katana 3“ ein unverkennbares Design. Der Kühlturm mit den Lamellen ist schräg angeordnet. Die Anordnung hat den Vorteil, das umliegende Bauteile oder Kühlkörper durch den Airflow mitgekühlt werden. Je nach Ausrichtung lassen sich so z.B. die Spannungswandler oder der Arbeitsspeicher mit kühlen. Damit die Abwärme auch ordentlich abtransportiert wird, verfügt der „Katana 3“ über 3 Heatpipes mit einem von jeweils 6mm. Bei der Bodenplatte verzichtet Scythe auch Spielereien und setzt auf bewährtes. Die Heatpipes laufen durch die Bodenplatte und nehmen die Abwärme der CPU so auf. Dank der vielen einzelnen Finnen dient die Oberseite der Bodenplatte auch als Kühlkörper. Damit die einzelnen Enden der Heatpipe nicht lieblos aus dem Kühler hinausragen, hat Scythe diese mittels einer Abdeckung versteckt. Der im Lieferumfang enthaltenen 92mm Lüfter wird mittels zweier Klammern befestigt. Damit die Klammer richtig sitzt, verfügt der Kühlturm an jeder Seite über eine Kerbe.
Abschließend noch ein Wort zur Verarbeitung und Materialgüte. Beides ist wie bei Scythe üblich auf sehr hohem Niveau. Auch wenn es sich beim „Katana 3“ eher um einen Low-Budget-Kühler handelt, sind alle Lamellen sorgfältig verarbeitet. Gleiches gilt für die Heatpipes und die Bodenplatten. Wie zu erwarten, sucht man scharfe Kanten vergebens. Hier sammelt der kleine „Katana 3“ ordentlich Pluspunkte.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Damit weitere Bilder des Katana 3 angezeigt werden, bitte auf Klick "Show" klicken. Um das gewünschte Bild zu vergrößern, reicht es aus, dieses einfach anzuklicken.



Spoiler



 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Spezifikationen*​
Die Spezifikationen im Überblick: Scythes „Katana 3“ bringt mit montiertem Lüfter ein Gewicht von 495 Gramm auf die Waage. Das Gewicht setzt sich aus der kupfernen Bodenplatte, den Heatpipes (ebenfalls aus Kupfer) und den Aluminiumlamellen zusammen. Damit die Abwärme von der Bodenplatte abtransportiert werden kann, stehen drei Heatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von jeweils 6mm zur Verfügung. Der Katana 3 zeichnet sich durch seine besonders flexible Kombatibilität aus, da er auch zu vielen älteren Systemen kompatibel ist. Die weiteren Spezifikationen im Detail:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Montage*​
Die Montage des „Katana 3“ ist äußerst einfach und lässt sich in wenigen Minuten durchführen. Dank der Push-Pins ist es möglich, den Kühler auf das Mainboard zu verbauen, auch wenn dieses noch im Gehäuse montiert ist. Wer die Montage allerdings in Ruhe und ohne Stress durchführen möchte, sollte das Mainboard lieber ausbauen. Bevor der Kühler allerdings verbaut wird, muss die Schutzfolie auf der Unterseite der Bodenplatte entfernt werden. Sobald dies geschehen ist, können die gewünschten Halteklammern angebracht werden. Diese lassen sich einfach an den Seiten einklipsen und sorgen danach für sicheren Halt. Nachdem der Prozessor mit Wärmeleitpaste bestrichen wurde, kann der Kühler aufgesetzt und die Push-Pins über Kreuz verankert werden. Zum Schluss muss nur noch der Lüfter angeschlossen werden und die Montage ist abgeschlossen. Für die Demontage des Kühlers ist es aufgrund der Push-Pins meist allerdings nötig, das Mainboard mit aus dem Gehäuse auszubauen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Testsystem*​
Das Testsystem basiert auf einem aktuellen Intel-System. Als CPU kommt ein Intel Core i7-920 zum Einsatz. Die CPU wird mit den standardmäßigen 2,66GHz betrieben. Um Toleranzen bei den Messungen zu vermeiden, wurde der Turbomodus deaktiviert. SMT wurde nicht deaktiviert. Der Prozessor arbeitet mit einer Spannung von 1,2V, für den integrierten Speichercontroller liegen 1,25V an. Als Mainboard wird ein DFI X58 DK-T3eH6 genutzt, da es über keine ausgefeilte und überdimensionierte Kühlkonstruktion verfügt. Dadurch sind Kompatibilitätsprobleme mit großen und wuchtigen Kühlern auszuschließen. Als Arbeitsspeicher werden drei Riegel 2GB Corsair Dominator GT genutzt. Da die Dominator GT über einen höheren Speicherkühler verfügen, kann es auch hier zu Kompatibilitätsproblemen kommen. Für die Bildausgabe ist eine ATI Radeon HD 5770 Hawk von MSI zuständig. Als Netzteil wurde ein Corsair H850W genutzt. Das Testsystem wurde als offener Aufbau genutzt, daher können die gemessenen Temperaturen im Vergleich zu im Gehäuse verbauten Systemen leicht abweichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Einleitung*​
Um dan Katana 3 mit aktuellen Kühlern zu vergleichen, mussten alle Kühler einen identischen Testparcours durchlaufen. Dieser setzt sich aus drei einzelnen Kategorien zusammen und verdeutlicht sehr gut, wie jeder Testkandidat auf verschiedene Lüfter sowie Lüfter-Geschwindigkeiten skaliert.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Testszenario*​
Jeder Kühler musste jeweils drei unterschiedliche Testläufe absolvieren. Dazu gehört ein Test mit dem im Lieferumfang enthaltenem Lüfter und einem Referenzlüfter. Den Test mit Originallüfter mussten auch nur die Kühler absolvieren, die ab Werk einen Lüfter enthalten. Liegt einem Kühler kein Lüfter bei, entfällt die Messung. Die Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter veranschaulicht sehr gut, wie sich die einzelnen Kühler schlagen. So bleiben alle Komponenten des Setups gleich, nur der Kühler verändert sich. Zusätzlich zu einer Testserie mit einem Referenzlüfter, werden alle Kühler auch mit zwei Referenzlüftern getestet. Um Toleranzen und Unstimmigkeiten auszuschließen, wurde jede Messung dreimal durchgeführt. Sprich: ein Kühler wurde z.B. dreimal mit dem Originallüfter getestet. Der Kühler wurde zwischen den einzelnen Durchgängen neu montiert. Die Wärmeleitpaste wurde auch ersetzt. Bei allen Messungen wurde Prolimatechs PK-1 als Wärmeleitpaste genutzt. Als Referenzlüfter dienten zwei Scythe S-Flex mit 1.200rpm. Die Werte in den Diagrammen sind Delta-Werte. Das bedeutet, dass die angegebene Temperatur der Differenzwert zur Raumtemperatur ist. So lassen sich die Kühler allgemein besser vergleichen, da die Raumtemperatur nicht immer gleich ist. Ein einzelner Testlauf (eine Messung, z.B. Referenzlüfter @ 100%) lief 45 Minuten. Über diesen Zeitraum wurde die maximale Temperatur der einzelnen Kerne festgehalten. Diese wurden addiert und daraus ein Durchschnittswert gebildet. Dieser Durchschnittswert, abzüglich der Raumtemperatur, ist das Ergebnis der Messung. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - Standardlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn das Setup für den Kühler eigentlich überdimensioniert ist, schlägt sich der „Katana 3“ recht ordentlich. Dank der hohen Drehzahl von 2.500rpm liegt der „Kanata 3“ nur gute 5,0° C grad hinter dem „Mugen 2“ zurück. Selbst bei fallender Drehzahl kann der „Katana 3“ aufgrund der hohen „Grunddrehzahl“ einigermaßen mithalten. Den direkten Vergleich mit dem Intel Boxed-Kühler kann der „Katana 3“ teils sehr deutlich für sich gewinnen.
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Kühlleistung - 1x Referenzlüfter*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ergebnisse mit einem Referenzlüfter sprechen eine deutliche Sprache: der „Katana 3“ sollte nur mit einem 92mm Lüfter betrieben werden. Ein 120mm Lüfter bringt keinen Vorteil, eher einen Nachteil. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Lautstärke*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einziges Manko des „Katana 3“ ist seine Lautstärke auf 100% Lüfterdrehzahl. Die ordentliche Kühlleistung wird sich aufgrund der Bauform, durch den schnellen Lüfter erkauft. Hier empfiehlt es sich, die Drehzahl etwas zu senken und so die Geräuschkulisse zu verringern. Selbst bei 75% Lüfterdrehzahl hat der „Katana 3“ noch genug Reserven um sich deutlich vom Boxed-Kühler zu distanzieren. 
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Fazit*​
Obwohl der Kühler für das Testsetup eigentlich viel zu leistungsschwach ist, hat er sich wirklich gut geschlagen. Gerade die Kühlleistung bei 100% (Original Lüfter) war überraschend gut. Leider erkauft sich der Kühler diese aber mit einer etwas nervigen Geräuschkulisse. Erst bei etwas gedrosselter Drehzahl ist die Lautstärke auf Dauer erträglich. Dennoch ist die Kühlleistung bei geringerer Lüfterdrehzahl dennoch überraschend gut. 
Die Ergebnisse zeigen allerdings gut, zu was der Kühler fähig ist. Klar ist aber, dass jemand, der sich einen 200,00 Euro Prozessor kauft zu keinem Low-Budget-Kühler wie dem „Katana 3“ greift. Der „Katana 3“ richtet sich eher an diejenigen, denen der Boxed-Kühler zu laut ist, oder auf der Suche nach einer kostengünstigen und leistungsstärkeren Alternative zum verbauten OEM-Kühler sind. Auch wenn der Kühler im unteren Preissegment angesiedelt ist, legt Scythe wie immer großen Wert auf Qualität. So ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass der Kühler sehr gut verarbeitet ist und die Materialen sehr hochwertig wirken.
Abschließend verdient sich der „Katana 3“ von Scythe somit den „Bronze Award“. Darüber hinaus verdient er, aufgrund der wirklich erstaunlichen Leistung und des günstigen Preises das Prädikat „Empfehlung“. Wer nun auf den Geschmack gekommen ist, und sich den „Katana 3“ zulegen möchte, kann diesen für 24,90 Euro im Onlineshop von Caseking.de bestellen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​*Links*​
Scythe Katana 3 Produktseite

Scythe Katana 3 bei Caseking.de
Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​


----------



## Dr.Speed (10. Mai 2010)

Mann, Mann, Mann schon wieder so ein toller Review. Respekt

Mal was anderes. Wo bekommt ihr immer diese Hammer Hardware her? Muss man da echt nur anfragen?


----------



## Own3r (10. Mai 2010)

Toller Rewiew schön ausführlich gemacht!


----------



## Hektor123 (11. Mai 2010)

Hab ich grad zufällig entdeckt. Bin auf der Suche nach ner Boxed-Alternative für einen Q6600 @Stock und undervoltet für meinen Dad.
Der Katana wirds wohl werden, danke fürs Review.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Mai 2010)

Sehr gutes Review...

Hab aber einen Fehler gefunden...



> Um das *Matterhorn *mit aktuellen Kühlern zu vergleichen, mussten alle Kühler einen identischen Testparcours durchlaufen. Dieser setzt sich aus drei einzelnen Kategorien zusammen und verdeutlicht sehr gut, wie jeder Testkandidat auf verschiedene Lüfter sowie Lüfter-Geschwindigkeiten skaliert.


----------



## Hektor123 (11. Mai 2010)

Stimmt, war mir auch aufgefallen, trübt deine Klasse trotzdem keineswegs.


----------



## Painkiller (12. Mai 2010)

Hektor123 schrieb:


> Stimmt, war mir auch aufgefallen, trübt deine Klasse trotzdem keineswegs.


 

Hab ich auch nicht behauptet...

Ist halt mal wieder typisch xTc-Qualität....


----------



## Hektor123 (12. Mai 2010)

War auch nicht auf dich bezogen, sry ;P


----------



## jimmyAK (7. September 2010)

Danke für den Test. Werde ich mir denke ich für meinen Athlon II X4 635 zulegen.


----------



## NayCom (17. September 2010)

Hallöchen,

vorneweg: schönes, super qualifiziertes Review.
Aber wie siehts denn mit den Kühlleistungen bei OC aus??
Hab ihn mir bestellt, zusammen mit dem 555 BE und wollte evtl. versuchen, die Prozzi-Kerne freizuschalten und etwas zu tunen... 
Kann ich das mit dem Katana versuchen oder sollte ich das lieber lassen??
Dass 'n dickerer Kühler dafür wohl besser wäre, ist mir schon bewusst, aber vllt reicht der ja auch erstmal?!?


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. September 2010)

Der reicht dafür, sofern du es mit der CPU Spannung nicht übertreibst.


----------



## NayCom (17. September 2010)

Super.
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Werds dann mal behutsam angehen lassen 

Grad gelesen, dass jmd 4x3,8GHz ohne Spannungsanhieb geschafft hat, leider ohne Hinweis auf boxed oder alternativen Kühler..


----------



## Ole_Heckl (10. Januar 2017)

Mein Katana tut es seid 2006.....mittlerweile auf einen B85 samt Xeon 1271 V3.
Einer der Kühler die nicht unter Fehlkäufe laufen


----------

